# Chicken Thighs



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

warm here yesterday, so working on technique

can I cook good thighs on this kind of set up?
























not my best thighs, but they ate.  didn't get all the skin bite through,
didn't get as much smoke flavor as I get from my kettle.
Still a good chance I can fix that though, we'll see.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 11, 2009)

Good thinking Jim, I'd eat them up.   

Pigs


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't care what you think they might look like, but they sure do look edible to me!!


----------



## Unity (Jan 11, 2009)

They look real good to me, Jim.

--John
(DivaQ could tell you a thing or two about chicken practice.   :P )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

well they weren't bad at all, just not as good as ones I
made on the kettle.  

The journey is the fun part and the journey continues!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn those look good!
Looking forward to more pics of your journey. 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job Cappy. Would be proud to nibble around on em myself..if invited to do so of course. I would not just jump in there and start gobbling them down without permission. I realize you got a bullet in the shirt pocket. I was born on Thursday but not last Thursday  

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

Time and temperature. Don't matter where it comes from as long as you can control the time and temperature.

Those look really good. Maybe just a tad of char too much?? Not for me mind you, but the judges are finicky.

I'd be wearing most of it!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, wasn't worried about appearance for judges, just
the flavor and skin.  I'm trying brining again....I really don't
think thighs need it for moisture, but it does carry the flavors
inside the meat better. 

Now me, I'd char the dang things twice that much...I love 
char flavor, and the texture.  But I wanted to see if I had
bite through with ruining the skin.


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm with you on this one Cap'n. It's all about the char flavor.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Well as much as hate to agree with you two..I just got to on this occasion. I have a theory on chicken..which is the judges pick out whut they remember their Daddys chicken tasted like back when he drug if off the charcoal grill in the 50's/60's. Now I know eggxactly how to duplicate the flavor profile. This come from old Garry Howards bbq chat group I think maybe old Kurt whuts his face from up in Oregon..I done forget but the story goes like this..paraphrasing of course:

You assemble the grill. Dump out some Kingsord and coat it heavy with Gulf Light and strike a match to it. Let it burn for a few seconds then throw the chicken on there and start mopping it with Kraft Sauce. If the flame dies squirt it down with mo Gulf Light. When the Kraft Sauce runs out it time to eat. 

Know I have seen a bunch of winners who do it like that

bigwheel


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 11, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well as much as hate to agree with you two..I just got to on this occasion. I have a theory on chicken..which is the judges pick out whut they remember their Daddys chicken tasted like back when he drug if off the charcoal grill in the 50's/60's. Now I know eggxactly how to duplicate the flavor profile. This come from old Garry Howards bbq chat group I think maybe old Kurt whuts his face from up in Oregon..I done forget but the story goes like this..paraphrasing of course:
> 
> You assemble the grill. Dump out some Kingsord and coat it heavy with Gulf Light and strike a match to it. Let it burn for a few seconds then throw the chicken on there and start mopping it with Kraft Sauce. If the flame dies squirt it down with mo Gulf Light. When the Kraft Sauce runs out it time to eat.
> Know I have seen a bunch of winners who do it like that
> ...



I know of some people around hear (NOT ME) who do just that. I will take pics the next time I see them do so. 

P.S. About a week ago I went outdside and the smell of Gulf Lite was so strong in the air my eyes were burning


----------



## john pen (Jan 11, 2009)

Cap, whats the sauce ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

john, 2 different ones....John Boy and Billy's, which I use in SCBA
comps, and Taylor's Southern Pride,  out of Grantsboro NC.  It's
a Lexingon style sauce, not really great for chicken, but I tried it
anyway.

BW, let me tell you I've fought long and hard with the exact same
idea you talked about, even posed Myron Mixon the question if that
was why he used lighter fluid to start his fires.   What the heck does 
anyone know about chicken?  Ain't no big chicken traditions that people
from North Carolina and Texas fight about....never had the guts to do
it, I've only been in 2 comps with chicken, but the idea won't go away
for exactly the reason you said...that lighter fluid flavor reminds folks
of what they grew up with, and positive memories.

Mixon denied that being the reason, btw.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well.
I grew up on Grandads chicken a la 2qts of lighter fluid and I probably still got some heavy hydrocarbons in my blood to prove it. However, in the last 9 comps I've done there was always at least one that used lighter fluid to get it going and not the first one has made the top ten.

I found my own way to make bite through skin with a little crunch and I'm sticking to it.

And I'm with you on the charred bbq skin CM. I love it. It just don't look perty enough to win.

I eat the ones I don't turn in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2009)

I do get bite through at comps but can't help but put some
char on there for at least a little texture.  Got a 3rd and
a 6th, and the 6th I forgot to rub.  But this wasn't KCBS,
where the judges are more experienced with chicken, so
I was kinda playin' that angle.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 11, 2009)

Wish I had those to chow down on right now.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know what you mean CM. I judged one this year and was surprised to see at least one entry make the top ten that looked a little too charred. It wasn't real charred but was not like the 'varnished look' that I was used to seeing.

I've done my best with just a tad of 'darker' color here and there that I would call just before char. I let other people eat these. Again. I like charred. Those crunching bits are just too good to pass up.

Kinda like eatin fried chicken and chowing down on the real crusty parts tucked away beneath the underside of the breast and the crusty ends of the wings.

Damn, I'm hungry again.


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2009)

Well expressed RB. I like the crunchy char and the crunchy bits on the fried chicken.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2009)

I really think appearance is WAY over-rated in judging.
It should count for something, but not carry as much
weight.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2009)

This has been a fine topical discussion.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like chicken :roll:


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jan 13, 2009)

They still look good enough to eat...............  




Big Bear


----------

